# Using boolean operators in search



## Thanatopsis (Feb 19, 2015)

Is there any way to use boolean operators in a search? I was trying to do an advanced search and it seems only only being given OR search results when multiple terms are specified. I always try to search when possible before creating a new thread but having countless results come up completely unrelated to things I'm actually looking for makes it harder.


----------



## asher (Feb 19, 2015)

Google + site:sevenstring.org


----------



## Thanatopsis (Feb 20, 2015)

I was aware of being able to do that, but I was trying to only search thread titles.


----------

